

Show HN: YouTube API + Backbone UI - harpb
http://player.harpb.com/

======
webjunkie01
Good job. I built something similar a year ago. Is based on Backbone as well
with the difference that you can search by genre and for karaoke results
<http://440.fm>

------
fourstar
Or, you know, you could just use Youtube's playlist feature.

~~~
harpb
Which works for playlists only.

------
hayksaakian
Why?

~~~
harpb
no page refresh

~~~
hayksaakian
If I had that problem then I guess I'd use it then.

